# Do I really need a filter?



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been wanting to not use my filter for a long time and I was wondering if I could get away with not using it.

I do my water changes twice a week. The plants would take care of the fish waste. I could add shrimp to control uneaten food.

Is it just because the plants need flow? I honestly don't understand why I can just go without. It's just running water through sponges, nothing special. No carbon or anything.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are doing El Natural method, then you don't need a filter. If you have a high tech tank, it could be argued both ways. Filters provide circulation to get nutrients to the plants when we dose the water column. El Natural tanks have the nutrients at and in the substrate, so water circulation is not that important.

-Dave


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> If you are doing El Natural method, then you don't need a filter. If you have a high tech tank, it could be argued both ways. Filters provide circulation to get nutrients to the plants when we dose the water column. El Natural tanks have the nutrients at and in the substrate, so water circulation is not that important.
> 
> -Dave


Well I do dose and I consider me close to high-tech (just not super high lighting and DIY co2)

So is their anything I should get that is less noticeable then a power filter, but still gets good water circulation?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

a power head(s) work just fine.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

TAB said:


> a power head(s) work just fine.


I thought about that, except I cannot find a nice small weakish powerhead for my 5G. Something I can hide well.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

azoo makes one that is tiny. less then 2" square.

so does mini jet... there are a few others as well.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

TAB said:


> azoo makes one that is tiny. less then 2" square.
> 
> so does mini jet... there are a few others as well.


I just need something that will be easy to hide, and will get slow flow so it's not a huge current.

Could you tell me what would fit best for what I need? That would help a lot since i'm going to order this stuff tonight.

Here are the choices.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp48947/si1379439/cl0/riomini50aquapumppowerhead

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/aquariumsystemsmaxijet400powerhead106gph

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp48947/si1382176/cl0/marinelandpowerhead660

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp48947/si1380360/cl0/zoomedpowersweep214powerhead

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...684&siId=2074670&catParentID=17290&scId=17290

Last one is a canister filter.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Ended up buying this powerhead http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/aquariumsystemsmaxijet400powerhead106gph

It's small and will be find to hide in my tank.

I'm going to be testing my water frequently after I remove the filter. If anything bad starts to happen i'm going to just put the filter back on.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

the filter is good for mechanical filtration and circulation - but you dont have to have one


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

a filter could help maintain the water quality. otherswise the water quality will down really fast especially when the temperature go up.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I don't really think you need a filter. Especially if you are doing water changes twice a week. As long as your tank isn't overstocked you should be just fine.


----------



## nazspeed (Jan 25, 2009)

how about a small substitute hagen elite mini filter rated for 3 gallons but moves ton of water in my 30g and does some slight filtering sponge only and triples as a co2 difuser (place tubing under intake)


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I really think the filter helps with co2 circulation so a power head should give you the same effect.


----------



## Jlanders001 (Mar 31, 2009)

Another option is to just gently stir your water around about twice a day.


----------



## svenster88 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jlanders001 said:


> Another option is to just gently stir your water around about twice a day.


DIY powerhead! hehe


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm glad to hear this from other aquarists...on another forum I got in trouble for saying that a filter is not essential when you have plants that can do the same thing...some guy even went as far as to say that filterless low tech tanks were an abomination.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Like said before, I did get just a powerhead and i'll see how well it works. Might even help my plants because they will have more stuff to get into the substrate now.


----------

